#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-09-12
<CasW> Thanks
<leoquant> RawChid, is het contact emailadres van het vertaalteam: ubuntu-l10n-nlapestaartlistsdotubuntu.com?
<RawChid> euh
<RawChid> ubuntu-l10n-nl@lists.ubuntu.com
<RawChid> leoquant ^
<RawChid> Ja dus
<RawChid> Maakt niet uit, dat adres staat toch al op verscheidene plekken op teh interwebz
<leoquant> ok RawChid
<DooitzeCompaq> Goedenavond
<OerHeks> hoi Dooitze
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-09-13
<Idroy_> commandoline, ik heb even het jfl logo geupdate, wat vind je ervan? :http://ubuntuone.com/p/1I1E/
<Idroy_> als ie klaar is dan zet ik hem wel in een .zip
<Idroy_> met alle formaten
<tiempjuuh> waarvoor is dat?
<tiempjuuh> Open Leraar>?
<Idroy_> nee, JFL (just for learning)
<tiempjuuh> hmm, ziet er mooi uit, dat project :)
<commandoline> Idroy_: leuk :)
<Idroy_> :)
<commandoline> ik vind de driehoek op de achtergrond zo beter, komt de rest van het logo meer tot zijn recht :)
<commandoline> lijkt mij prima
<Idroy_> ja, inderdaad, ik heb het scherm en de mortarboard wat groter gemaakt
<Idroy_> en toen zag ik dat het scherm en dat hoedje dus, iets naar links stonden, toen heb ik die driehoek dus maar zo gedaan zodat het de rechterkant wat meer opvult
<commandoline> andersom ;). Maar ik begrijp wat je bedoelt :)
<Idroy_> hoe bedoel je andersom?
<Idroy_> het scherm en het hoedje stonden wat aan de linkerkant
<Idroy_> dus heb ik die driehoek naar de rechterkant gedaan
<Idroy_> precies zoals ik het net ook zei
<commandoline> oh, je hebt gelijk, mijn fout :P
<Idroy_> :P
<Idroy_> commandoline, hier is de .zip: http://ubuntuone.com/p/1I1j/
<Idroy_> mocht je alsnog iets verandert zien of wat dan ook dan moet je het maar zeggen
<Idroy_> ik ga straks misschien nog even aan het icoontje werken voor de classroom tab
<Idroy_> maar eerst... even natuurkunde huiswerk... :P
<commandoline> bedankt :). ik ga ervandoor, doei!
<Ronnie1> natuurkunde, dat is lang geleden. waar ben je mee bezig?
<StefandeVries> Straling vond ik één van de interessantste onderwerpen. Krachen en gravitatie ook.
<Idroy_> Ronnie1, eerste hoofdstuk gaat over "signaalverwerking" (heel erg simpel), en het tweede over kromlijnige bewegingen
<Idroy_> ik moet de eerste 8 opdrachtjes van het tweede hofdstuk maken voor morgen... valt dus erg mee qua huiswerk
<Idroy_> ik vind golven en trillingen altijd wel interessant
<StefandeVries> Sinusoiden :D
<Idroy_> scheelt dat ik het vorige jaar ook al heb gehad enzo...
<Ronnie1> goh, beide onderwerpen zijn bij mij al bijna helemaal uitgevaagd :(
<Idroy_> grote kans dat het bij mij ook gaat gebeuren :P, is vaak al zo wanneer ik net de toets heb gemaakt...
<StefandeVries> Echt?
<Idroy_> ye, eigenlijk wel, ik hoor er wel meer mensen uit me klas over...
<Idroy_> nog 3 vragen....
<Idroy_> :P
<Idroy_> zo... klaar :)
<StefandeVries> Mooi :)
<Idroy_> was wel goed te doen dit stukje, verticale snelheid en horizontale snelheid uitrekenen enzo
<Idroy_> maarja, ik zit nog maar op het begin van het hoofdstuk :P
<Idroy_> Ronnie1, ben jij ook de Ronnie van de full circle magazine? (vraag het me opeens af, ik zie net een mail binnen komen van FCM, ondertekend door Ronnie)
<OerHeks> zwgm
<OerHeks> zeer wel goed mogenlijk :-D
<Ronnie1> nope, ben niet van het FCM
<Idroy__> ah ok
<Ronnie1> ping leoquant
<Ronnie1> ik krijg bji jou mailtjes elke keer een PGP fout
<Ronnie1> in thunderbird: Fout - verificatie van de ondertekening mislukt; klik op het 'Details' icoon voor meer informatie
<Ronnie1> gpg commandolijn en uitvoer:
<Ronnie1> /usr/bin/gpg
<Ronnie1> gpg: Ondertekening heeft di 13 sep 2011 21:01:30 CEST gemaakt met DSA sleutel ID 7AF1EDB3
<Ronnie1> gpg: Slechte ondertekening van “leoquant <leoquant@ubuntu.com>”
<RawChid> Zeker een sleutel van DigiNotar :P
<trijntje> lol
<Ronnie1> lol
<Ronnie1> sleutel verwijderen en opnieuw downloaden helpt helaas niet
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-09-14
<Idroy_> 'ey oh
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-09-15
<Idroy_> 'ey oh
<StefandeVries> Hileu!
<StefandeVries> leoquant, ping!
<StefandeVries> Zou een vervangende bot voor meetingology helpen bij Ubuntu NL?
<leoquant> StefandeVries, ja
<StefandeVries> Ik ben er al aan bezig. ;)
<leoquant> leuk ツ
<StefandeVries> Ook met ondersteuning voor private stemmingen.
<leoquant> erg bedankt alvast
<leoquant> en die bot is 24 u per day online?
<leoquant> run je een server?
<StefandeVries> Nee, maar..hij zou alleen in de avonduren online kunnen zijn.
<leoquant> indeed
<leoquant> ben benieuwd!
<leoquant> moet ff Idroy_ pingen
<Idroy_> wat is er?
<leoquant> kon je nig chocola maken van het opgestuurde schema Idroy_ ?
<leoquant> i=o
<Idroy_> ja, ik snapte het eigenlijk wel
<leoquant> zou je vormgeving technisch er nog iets me kunnen?
<Idroy_> dus jullie willen alleen workshops geven aan vertaling? aangezien dat het enige pijltje is van workshops
<leoquant> nee toch?
<Idroy_> wat wil je er aan veranderen dan?
<leoquant> ff kijken
<leoquant> uh de kleuren==> beroemd oranje
<Idroy_> oh ja
<Idroy_> natuurlijk de ubuntu font :P
<leoquant> eventueel met min. icoontje
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> ik kijk even naar het schema
<Idroy_> ik kijk nu naar de .png, daar zit het iig wel in
<Idroy_> niet*, whatever... daar gaat het pijltje alleen naar vertaal
<Idroy_> is ook bij de pdf
<leoquant> goed gezien
<leoquant> dat is niet goed Idroy_ qklopt...:/
<Idroy_> :P
<leoquant> workshops moet op zichzelf staan
<leoquant> zonder pijl
<leoquant> de links interactief maken, klikbaar dat gaat via html?
<Idroy_> moet het niet mwanzo-nl---->workshops----> en dan vertaal, docu, dev enz. zijn?
<leoquant> feitelijk niet
<Idroy_> wat dan?
<leoquant> wanneer workshops klikbaar is en linkt naar de juiste wikipage is het goed
<Idroy_> oh dus je wilt al die pijltjes naar vertaal, docu, dev enz. gewon schrappen?
<leoquant> ja
<Idroy_> ik merk dat je dat italiaanse gebeuren wilt kopieren?
<Idroy_> :P
<leoquant> klopt!
<leoquant> dat vind ik zo fraai!
<leoquant> die lappen tekst bij mwanzo zijn leuk hoor
<leoquant> alleen als basis
<Idroy_> is niet ideaal
<leoquant> maar de mainpage moet anders
<leoquant> en interactief
<leoquant> imho
<leoquant> is het erg veel werk zoiets
 * leoquant heeft geen idee
<Idroy_> ja, zoiets interactiefs is meer hedendaags eigenlijk
<leoquant> maar die italie page is bijzonder mooi
<Idroy_> misschien die lui even een mailtje sturen?
<Idroy_> :P
<leoquant> zou kunnen.....
<Idroy_> waarom het wiel nog een keer uitvinden?
<leoquant> in het italiaans?
<Idroy_> ik zou het in het engels doen
<Idroy_> :P
<Idroy_> tenzij jij italiaans kan :P
<leoquant> hehe latijn
<Idroy_> ye XD
<leoquant> ok
<Idroy_> wat ik dan wel zou doen, is doc, dev, veranderen naar documentatie, en development ofzo... hmmm, wordt wel erg lang dan
<Idroy_> hmmm
<leoquant> ik zal zien hoe ik dat formuleer
<leoquant> ik zou juist dev en doc laten staan
<Idroy_> lijkt mij wel heel gaaf als wij het ook mogen gebruiken
<leoquant> wat vraag ik technisch eigenlijk?
<leoquant> de technische termen bedoel ik
<Idroy_> hmmm
<leoquant> html code?
<OerHeks> hoi leoquant  en Idroy_ , die Italiaanse en duitse pagina's zijn idd visueel ingesteld
<leoquant> idd OerHeks
<OerHeks> ik ben voor het-wiel-niet-2-maal-uitvinden, dus contact leggen zou ik ook zeer aanbevelen.
<leoquant> OerHeks, dat wil ik best doen
<leoquant> maar wat vraag ik precies?
<OerHeks> dit is zowiezo mijn gedachte, 1 site waar je per taal kan kiezen bovenaan op een werkbalk.
<leoquant> tja...
<OerHeks> dat vereist samenwerking en durf :-D
<OerHeks> maar wat levert het op, in aanzien t.o.v. andere distro's ?
<leoquant> kijk we zouden eerst zoiets voor mwanzo kunnen maken
<Idroy_> geef mij maar losse sites eigenlijk,
<leoquant> small thinking
<OerHeks> ja goed idee, mwanzo bind de bijdragers bij elkaar.
<Idroy_> volgens mij (kort door de bocht gezegd), is xdie struttura gewoon een plaatje met links erboven op, (dmv. html code)
<Idroy_> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/sites/default/files/struttura-comunita.png
<leoquant> nou OerHeks als jij nu eens de italianen mailt...:)
<OerHeks> dan heb je gelijk de staart, zeg maar.
<OerHeks> ja nou, ik spreek geen fatsoenlijk Italiaans, maar ik wil graag eens een visje uitgooien bij onze italiaanse vrienden.
<Idroy_> gewoon in het engels
<leoquant> OerHeks, gewoon engels
<OerHeks> desnoods met handen en voeten :-D
<leoquant> scheelt mij weer een peut werk.....
<OerHeks> 8 uur, etenstijd daar ..
<leoquant> lol
<OerHeks> oke, noteer maar dat ik dit ga proberen.
<leoquant> deal!
<Idroy_> houden we je aan... ;-)
<OerHeks> maar wie is/was er eigenlijk aangesteld voor internationale contacten ?
<Idroy_> :P
<leoquant> wanneer het lukt, proberen we het uit op mwanzo,
<OerHeks> ik wil niemand voorbij lopen, snap je ?
<leoquant> nee je loopt niemand in de weg
<OerHeks> geen ik in team.
<Idroy_> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-it
<Idroy_> staat volgens mij wel wat contact info bij
<leoquant> jij zit bij de ubuntu-nl loco OerHeks via mwanzo
<leoquant> Idroy_, ja
<OerHeks> ja ik ben member.
<leoquant> je geeft wat links van die lappen tekst
<leoquant> dan begrijpen ze ons probleem direct!
<Idroy_> XD
<OerHeks> dus resumé: we willen hun layout & icons delen.
<leoquant> yep
<Idroy_> ik zou hun vragen of je dat struttura mag gebruiken, zo ja, dan wat de code is, en idd de layout en icons
<OerHeks> gaat dit om de gehele code ?
<leoquant> de code idd
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> die is aan te passen
<OerHeks> oke, en naar wie kan ik dit laten sturen, om het zuiver te laten verlopen ? ik denk niet dat het verstandig is om naar mezelf te laten zenden.
<Idroy_> aangezien die natuurlijk naar onze artikelen moet wijzen en niet naar de italiaanse
<OerHeks> mwanzo mail ?
<Idroy_> we hebben toevallig geen ubuntu-nlmwanzo e-mail?
<leoquant> OerHeks, wanneer je bang voor problemen forward het naar mijn adres
<leoquant> dan vang ik de klap op
<OerHeks> niet bang, maar professioneel overkomen :-)
<OerHeks> en hun dus ook serieus nemen :P
<leoquant> yep
<OerHeks> je moet het een beetje verpakken, hoor.
<leoquant> complimenteren==> netjes vragen==>afwachten==>geef mijn emailadres bij problemen
<Idroy_> gewoon die lui een beetje paaien, volgens mij houden die italianen daar wel van (geen idee eigenlijk)
<OerHeks> ik ga eerst even snuffelen op mwanzo en hun eigen pagina/forum, om de juiste namen te vinden.
<leoquant> ik heb zo'n ubuntu.com adres
<leoquant> ok OerHeks
<OerHeks> leoquant@.. ?
<leoquant> ga ik verder met andere dingen nu...
<leoquant> ja
<OerHeks> kee, ik mail je zelf ook over de vorderingen.
<leoquant> top
<StefandeVries> leoquant
<leoquant> ja?
<StefandeVries> Ik mail je ook nog over de voortgang van de meetbot.
<leoquant> dankbaar
<leoquant> \o/
<Idroy_> deze lui zitten bij het website team: https://launchpad.net/~lorenzosfarra  https://launchpad.net/~flavia.weisghizzi https://launchpad.net/~dcavedon
<leoquant> ik ga ff op afwezig
<OerHeks> ik hoop dat hun chatnaam eender is.
<OerHeks> oke thnx leo
<Idroy_> en volgens de ubunty loco teams list, zijn dat ook nog team admins
<Idroy_> Ronnie, ik had een vraagje over de artwork wiki... zou ik http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Artwork/Projecten/Projecten/Pictogrammen/PersoonlijkeMappen naar opgelost zetten? Ik heb geen idee wat dooitze ermee wilde, ik heb hem wel een keer ge-pmd maar kreeg een heel vaag berichtje terug
<Idroy_> "Omdat ik het design van de huidige niet overkwam met de huisstijl", waarschijnlijk dat die icoontjes niet bij het nieuwe thema horen, maarja ze worden nergens op de site of wat dan ook gebruikt, en we horen er ook niets meer over
<Idroy_> hmmm... het lijkt erop dat die gast met Idroy zijn nickname verandert heeft, dus waarschijnlijk kan ik hem weer gebruiken :D, / whois Idroy gaf niks meer
<commandoline> /msg NickServ info Idroy
<commandoline> zegt wat anders
<Idroy_> hmmm, wat is het verschil tussen de twee? Gaat die over de hele server ofzo, en whois niet?
<commandoline> whois werkt alleen als een gebruiker online is
<commandoline> nickserv houdt de registratie van nicknames bij
<Idroy_> oh ik weet het al
<commandoline> je kan er geloof ik pas eentje claimen als die 10 weken niet gebruikt wordt ofzo
<Idroy_> ah ja
<Idroy_> hmmm, naja... misschien heb ik ooit geluk... ghehe
<Idroy_> hmmm, nope
<Idroy_> ze droppen ze niet
<Idroy_> of... bijna niet
<commandoline> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userexpirations
<commandoline> je kunt een nick overnemen als die zolang niet gebruikt wordt (moet je wel vragen aan de beheerders van freenode, maar dat is vrij simpel)
<Idroy_> ah ja, ik zag het
<Idroy_> CBA
<Idroy_> Oerheks, ging je die lui van ubuntu-it mailen, of ging je op de IRC kanaal van hun?
<Idroy_> op het irc-kanaal*
<OerHeks> ik ben eerst eens aan het lezen, ik heb tot zover deze pagina's als voorbeeld > http://www.ubuntu-it.org/comunita#group   >>  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione/Indice
<OerHeks> plus de rest wat daar onder hangt, natuurlijk
<Idroy_> oh ja, nice
<OerHeks> de download pagina is ook helder.
<OerHeks> ubuntu-it ziet Kubuntu en Lubuntu etc als derivaten.
<Idroy_> ik vind dat bovenste ding op deze pagina ook wel leuk gedaan: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/
<OerHeks> de Header ?
<Idroy_> en idd, die download pagina ziet er ook erg goed uit
<OerHeks> houd het simpel, en korte zinnen, idd.
<Idroy_> die boom zeg maar, Ubuntu11.04-> docu officieel en onder de officiele documentatie de documentatie over de loco
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-09-16
<Idroy_> 'ey oh
<StefandeVries> leoquant: ik heb de bot klaar, inclusief cloak. :)
<leoquant> StefandeVries, goed!
<leoquant> gaan we hem testen?
<leoquant> in een kanaaltje?
<StefandeVries> Is goed, ga maar naar ##pytest
<StefandeVries> Dan start ik hem daar op
<leoquant> oki
<hannie> commandoline, hoi, gaat-ie goed (JFL)? Ik wil je niet van je werk afhouden, gewoon nieuwsgierig
<commandoline> Idroy_ heeft een aantal icoontjes gemaakt :D
<hannie> dat is mooi om te horen
<commandoline> dus die kan ik binnenkort integreren, verder heb ik het nieuwe thema deels in gebruik genomen
<commandoline> (de nieuwe indeling)
<commandoline> maar dat moet nog wel afgemaakt worden
<hannie> ok, laat maar zien als het klaar is
<commandoline> :)
<hannie> succes!
<commandoline> bedankt :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-09-17
 * tiempjuuh is nu terug.
 * tiempjuuh is nu afwezig: Momenteel weggegaan.
 * tiempjuuh is nu terug.
<StefandeVries> ;quit
<UbuMeet> UbuMeet, by StefandeVries.
<commandoline> StefandeVries: vertel
<StefandeVries> Nou, uhm, heb je op je NAS al een kleine webserver geïnstalleerd?
<commandoline> nou, ik moet nog even een startup scriptje maken
<commandoline> maar verder werkt 't.
<StefandeVries> Oké, uhm, in welke directory op de server moeten de logs komen te staan?
<StefandeVries> En is de URl nog steeds je ip?
<commandoline> ja
<commandoline> de logs komen, relatief van de server wat mij betreft, in de map logs
<commandoline> (relatief van het python script)
<StefandeVries> Oké. Dan verander ik dat even in de source.
<StefandeVries> Zo. :)
<StefandeVries> commandoline, de regel komt er dan zo uit te zien: self.logfile = open('/logs/log' + str(meetingnumber)+ '.html', 'w')
<commandoline> dan komt 'ie in /logs terecht
<commandoline> niet relatief
<StefandeVries> O ja, pas ike ven aan.
<commandoline> :)
<StefandeVries> En deze:
<StefandeVries> self.conn.send("PRIVMSG %s :Meeting ended. Full meeting log can be found at: www.notyet.nl/log%s.html\r\n" % (self.CHAN, meetingnumber))
<StefandeVries> Zou dan een link naar de log op moeten leveren, kan dat?
<commandoline> hmm, ik heb liever dit:
<commandoline> ww.notyet.nl -> overzicht logs
<commandoline> www.notyet.nl/log343492834.html
<commandoline> <- één log bestand
<commandoline> scheelt weer een rewrite :P
<StefandeVries> Mja, dan moet ik een html index pagina maken en bijhouden.
<commandoline> nee
<commandoline> want die genereert m'n server
<commandoline> (die laat gewoon alle bestanden in de logs map zien)
<StefandeVries> Dus die kanaalregel met de link wordt gewoon www.notyet.nl?
<commandoline> ja
<commandoline> gewoon m'n ip adres dus
<StefandeVries> Oké, en die is?
<commandoline> 86.81.49.65
<StefandeVries> Done. :)
<commandoline> StefandeVries: als je de code hebt, kan ik 'm hier 'installeren' :)
<StefandeVries> Even kijken waar de .pyc staat.
<commandoline> je hebt altijd .py nodig...
<commandoline> .pyc kan je voor zover ik weet niet draaien
<StefandeVries> Nee, dat is niet waar.
<StefandeVries> Python invoken met een .pyc bestand lukt even goed.
<commandoline> oh, nooit gedaan :P
<commandoline> is die source zo bijzonder dan :P?
<StefandeVries> Nou, het NickServ wachtwoord staat erin
<commandoline> kan je dan niet even dat nickserv wachtwoord in een aparte module zetten
<commandoline> waarvan je alleen de .pyc meelevert?
<StefandeVries> Iks tuur je de source wel
<commandoline> scheelt een hoop als straks blijkt dat er toch in één of andere bestandsnaam een slash teveel staat...
<commandoline> :P
<commandoline> ok
<StefandeVries> ...
<commandoline> het zou volgens mij moeten kloppen zo, hoor... :
<commandoline> * :)
<StefandeVries> verzonden
<commandoline> ok :)
<commandoline> en ontvangen
 * commandoline gaat ermee aan het werk :)
<StefandeVries> Oké. :)
<StefandeVries> Voeg je eigen nickname met cloak en al even toe aan de list self.operators.
<StefandeVries> self.operator*
<commandoline> ok, is goed
<commandoline> oh, het is self.operator, daar kan maar één in denk ik?
<commandoline> ik laat het wel op jou staan
 * commandoline kan 'm als het echt moet wel op andere manieren afsluiten :P
<StefandeVries> Maak er een list van, met jouw nick/cloak erin. De code is erop voorzien.
<commandoline> ok :)
<StefandeVries> En mijn nick/cloak dus ook :P
<commandoline> done
<StefandeVries> Oké :)
<StefandeVries> Ik hoop dat het werkt. :P
<commandoline> hmm, als het niet start ligt dat aan mijn boot scripts :P
 * commandoline heeft net de nas opnieuw gestart
<commandoline> en daar ligt het dus aan :P
<commandoline> eerst maar even handmatig starten
<commandoline> :)
<commandoline> ;startmeeting
<commandoline> hmm, een error
<commandoline> ligt waarschijnlijk aan mij :P
<StefandeVries> What the.. :P
<commandoline> IOError
 * commandoline weet al waarom
<StefandeVries> Logfile?
<commandoline> ja, ik had de CWD niet goed gezet
<StefandeVries> :)
<commandoline> ok, de directory listing doet het al in het interne netwerk
<commandoline> (ik moet alleen nog ff de port forwarden)
<commandoline> en nu ga ik de bot starten
<StefandeVries> Spannend.
<commandoline> ;startmeeting
<UbuMeet> Meeting mode enabled. The chair is commandoline. Set a ;topic first. Meeting identifier is 2363596193
<commandoline> ;chair StefandeVries
<commandoline> oh, dat bestaat niet :P
<commandoline> ach, niet nodig :P
<StefandeVries> Heb jij dat in de code zien staan?
<commandoline> ;topic test
<UbuMeet> TOPIC: test
<StefandeVries> Dat bedoel ik.
<commandoline> ;action test
<UbuMeet> ACTION: test
<commandoline> ;endmeeting
<StefandeVries> Hmm..
<commandoline>     self.conn.send("PRIVMSG %s :Meeting ended. Full meeting log can be found at: http://86.81.49.65/\r\n" % (self.CHAN, meetingnumber))
<commandoline> TypeError: not all arguments converted during string formatting
<StefandeVries> Ah, restantje.
<StefandeVries> Tweede argument in de tuple met variabelen mag weg, dus meetingnumber
 * commandoline maakt toch weer even grafisch verbinding via ssh, nano is toch niet alles :P
<StefandeVries> Of even toevoegen dat je de log kunt vinden onder identifier <meetingnumber.. :P
<commandoline> oh, dat is misschien nog wel handig.
<commandoline> kan ik niet gewoon doen:
<commandoline> "PRIVMSG %s :Meeting ended. Full meeting log can be found at: http://86.81.49.65/%s.html\r\n" % (self.CHAN, meetingnumber)
<commandoline> ?
<commandoline> dan heb je direct de juiste log
<StefandeVries> nee,w acht, dan meot het dit zijn:
<StefandeVries> "PRIVMSG %s :Meeting ended. Full meeting log can be found at: http://86.81.49.65/log%s.html\r\n" % (self.CHAN, meetingnumber)
<commandoline> ok, prima
<commandoline> ok, opnieuw 'm gerestart
<StefandeVries> Omdat de file constructor ook met log%s.html werkt. :)
<commandoline> ok :)
<commandoline> ok, dat werkt dus nog niet
<commandoline> :P
<commandoline> we komen er wel eens :P
<commandoline> ok, herkansing :P
<commandoline> ;startmeeting
<UbuMeet> Meeting mode enabled. The chair is commandoline. Set a ;topic first. Meeting identifier is 2110568243
<commandoline> test
<commandoline> ;action test
<UbuMeet> ACTION: test
<commandoline> ;endmeeting
<UbuMeet> Meeting ended. Full meeting log can be found at: http://86.81.49.65/log2110568243.html
<commandoline> ;quit
<commandoline> dat was het commando, toch?
<commandoline> ;quit
<commandoline> StefandeVries: probeer jij het eens?
<commandoline> de log is wel gesaved :)
<commandoline> ok, sorry UbuMeet :P
<StefandeVries> Uhm, wat ging er mis? :p
<StefandeVries> En ik kan de log niet benaderen, trouwens.
<commandoline> nee, de poort is nog niet geforward
<commandoline> intern werkt het prima, en die poort openzetten is simpel
<commandoline> maar ;quit werkte niet
<StefandeVries> Oké. :)
<StefandeVries> Hmm..
<StefandeVries> Ah.. foutje in code, wacht
<StefandeVries> Zie je deze regel:
<StefandeVries> 						if analysis == ';quit' and meetingOngoing == False and line[0] == self.operator: # bot can only be terminated by its boss.
<StefandeVries> 127 is dat
<StefandeVries> 'line[0] == self.operator' moet zijn 'line[0] in self.operator'
<commandoline> ok
<commandoline> daar komt 'ie weer
<StefandeVries> ;startmeeting
<UbuMeet> Meeting mode enabled. The chair is StefandeVries. Set a ;topic first. Meeting identifier is 2633652213
<commandoline> ;action test
<StefandeVries> ;action Test
<UbuMeet> ACTION: Test
<commandoline> oh, dat kan jij natuurlijk alleen :P
<StefandeVries> ;topic Test
<UbuMeet> TOPIC: Test
<StefandeVries> ;endmeeting
<UbuMeet> Meeting ended. Full meeting log can be found at: http://86.81.49.65/log2633652213.html
<commandoline> ;quit
<StefandeVries> ;quit
<UbuMeet> UbuMeet, by StefandeVries.
<StefandeVries> :)
<commandoline> :)
<commandoline> log staat ook op de server
<commandoline> nou nog even zorgen dat m'n bootscript geladen wordt, en dan hoeft alleen nog een poortje geforward
<StefandeVries> :)
<StefandeVries> Wat is het eigenlijk voor een NAS?
<commandoline> Western Digital Mybook World Edition
<StefandeVries> Ah :)
<commandoline> niets bijzonders, maar er draait linux op en ssh toegang is standaard :)
<StefandeVries> Netjes :)
<Gotiniens> ssh toegang standaard is wel een beetje bijzonder inderdaad
<Gotiniens> maar bijna alles draait tegenwoordig intern linux
<StefandeVries> En terecht.
<commandoline> Gotiniens: ja ok, dat laatste is standaard :)
<commandoline> hoe dan ook, het werkt prima :)
<commandoline> nou, dan maar op de iets minder mooie manier :P
<Gotiniens> ik heb een readynas van netgear besteld
<StefandeVries> En er staat Python op. :)
<commandoline> nee, normaal niet
<commandoline> maar er is een project wat een soort lichtgewicht dpkg erop zet
<Gotiniens> die levert zelfs support op linux app's installen (enkel bepaalde app's)
<StefandeVries> Nee, maar dat het erop kan, spreekt alleen maar voor het apparaat.
<commandoline> en dan is het zo geïnstalleerd :)
<CasW> Wij hebben hier zo'n Qnap :D
<StefandeVries> Ik heb een netbook die 24/7 aanstaat.
<StefandeVries> Alleen deze oplossing is veel zuiniger.
<commandoline> ja, dat ding staat bij ons toch aan
<commandoline> stomme bootscripts :P
<StefandeVries> :P
<StefandeVries> Waar blijft m'n kindje? :P
<commandoline> komt eraan :P
<commandoline> hij herstart nu weer, iig.
<commandoline> port forwarding heb ik ook al gedaan, het is nu echt alleen nog maar die opstartscripts...
<StefandeVries> Lukt wel. ;)
<commandoline> 86.81.49.65 is trouwens hoe de server eruit ziet (nu nog zonder logs)
<commandoline> maar die server is handmatig gestart...
<StefandeVries> hmm :(
<commandoline> pakt 'ie 'm niet?
<commandoline> Directory listing for /
<commandoline> is momenteel alles wat er te zien is
<StefandeVries> Ah..
<StefandeVries> Dan is het goed. :)
<commandoline> :P
<StefandeVries> Ik verwachtte de logs te zien verschijnen, die we in de twee kleine testvergaderingen hadden gegenereerd. :p
<commandoline> ja, ik zie je hostname in de logs van de server :P
<commandoline> die had ik er al afgegooid
<StefandeVries> Muahahaha :P
<StefandeVries> Wil 't een beetje?
<commandoline> alles werkt, op die boot scripts na...
<commandoline> ze worden volgens mij gewoon niet aangeroepen
<commandoline> en omdat het anders is dan bij debian zit ik nu dus wat te zoeken :P
<StefandeVries> Zijn ze uitvoerbaar/leesbaar?
<commandoline> ik start in de tussentijd de boel wel even
<commandoline> ja
<commandoline> oh, toch nog een ideetje
 * commandoline reboot de boel weer
<StefandeVries> Fingers crossed.
<commandoline> nee, dat werkte niet
<commandoline> maar ik heb hier nog een pagina met de precieze rechten e.d.
<StefandeVries> :)
<StefandeVries> We houden hoop.
<commandoline> nou, ik start 'm nu eerst handmatig zodat we 'm verder kunnen testen
<commandoline> die boot scripts krijg ik wel voor elkaar, desnoods stop ik het bij een script in waarvan ik weet dat het geladen wordt :P
<StefandeVries> is goed. :P
<commandoline> ;startmeeting
<UbuMeet> Meeting mode enabled. The chair is commandoline. Set a ;topic first. Meeting identifier is 7604709429
<commandoline> ;endmeeting
<UbuMeet> Meeting ended. Full meeting log can be found at: http://86.81.49.65/log7604709429.html
<commandoline> mooi, hij blijft doordraaien als ik ssh sluit
<StefandeVries> En anders screen installeren.
<StefandeVries> Of ik moet op zoek naar een andere host. :P
<commandoline> dan draait 'ie iig totdat 'ie reboot (totdat ik verder pruts met dat ding of we stroomstoring hebben hier)
<StefandeVries> we kunnen niet alle scenario's opvangen
<StefandeVries> Als-ie een uptime van 90% heeft ben ik al tevreden. :)
<commandoline> hoe werkt dat met screen?
<commandoline> hoe start je er een app in zeg maar?
<commandoline> (het is al geinstalleerd, klein programma)
<StefandeVries> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<commandoline> ok, bedankt :)
<StefandeVries> Ik weet niet meer hoe het exact werkt, tijdje geleden dat ik ssh heb gebruikt namelijk :)
<commandoline> ok, het draait, geen idee hoe :P
<commandoline> http://86.81.49.65/
<commandoline> ssh is iig afgesloten
<commandoline> dus dan zal deze pc uitzetten ook wel lukken
<commandoline> ;startmeeting
<UbuMeet> Meeting mode enabled. The chair is commandoline. Set a ;topic first. Meeting identifier is 4130569739
<commandoline> en direct verschijnt de log :)
<commandoline> ;action test
<UbuMeet> ACTION: test
<commandoline> ;topic test
<UbuMeet> TOPIC: test
<commandoline> ;vote test
<UbuMeet> Please vote on: test You can vote by sending +1, -1 or 0 to UbuMeet via /msg. People in this channel will see whether or not you've voted.
<UbuMeet> commandoline!~commandol@unaffiliated/commandoline voted.
<commandoline> ;endvote
<UbuMeet> Results for vote regarding: test.
<UbuMeet> +1: 1; -1: 0; 0: 0. Motion carried.
<commandoline> :)
<commandoline> ;endmeeting
<UbuMeet> Meeting ended. Full meeting log can be found at: http://86.81.49.65/log4130569739.html
<commandoline> nou, dat werkt lijkt me :)
<commandoline> StefandeVries: tevreden zo?
<StefandeVries> Ha :D
<StefandeVries> Perfect! :)
<StefandeVries> commandoline: Mooi :)
<StefandeVries> ;about
<commandoline> mooi :)
<commandoline> hmm, die hoort wel te werken :P
<StefandeVries> O ja, die had ik bewust weggelaten. Diende geen doel.
<commandoline> ok
<StefandeVries> /msg UbuMeet help vertelt eigenlijk alles, en de maker blijkt uit de cloak. :)
<commandoline> :)
 * commandoline gaat, ik check later vandaag nog wel even of de server blijft draaien :)
<StefandeVries> Alvast heel hartelijk bedankt, commandoline :)
<commandoline> graag gedaan
<StefandeVries> Hopelijk zijn er geen mensen die de aanwezigheid van UbuMeet niet op prijs stellen.
<OerHeks> mm Ubumeet
<StefandeVries> :-)
<Taartmetsjaak> Aloha!
<StefandeVries> Hallo :)
<Taartmetsjaak> Ik heb een korte vraag: Ik zou graag iets meer willen doen met Ubuntu
<Taartmetsjaak> heb het nu in emulatie omgeving
<OerHeks> wat zou je willen doen ?
<Taartmetsjaak> maar ik zou het graag als primaire OS willen gebruiken.
<OerHeks> oke Ubuntu naast een ander OS ?
<Taartmetsjaak> Ja, want ik moet OS X blijven gebruiken, ik werk bij een APR.
<Taartmetsjaak> maar
<Taartmetsjaak> ik zou graag een aparte computer willen kopen voor Ubuntu OS
<Taartmetsjaak> Want het idee erachter vind ik geweldig en dat trekt mij ten zeerste
<Taartmetsjaak> zeker mbt de recente ontwikkelingen die Apple maakt
<OerHeks> oke, er zijn goede mac wiki's welke mac heeft u ?
<Taartmetsjaak> Ik heb een Macbook Pro 15" (2.4ghz, 4GB RAM, 500gb HDD, en 256RAM GDDR3)
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam is een start, of macbooks > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<Taartmetsjaak> En als ik Ubuntu als primair OS wil gebruiken?
<OerHeks> er is een speciale PPA voor mac > https://launchpad.net/~mactel-support/+archive/ppa maar dat staat ook in de wiki's
<OerHeks> bij boot kunt u aangeven of u osx of ubuntu wil starten :-)
<Taartmetsjaak> Aah
<Taartmetsjaak> niet zoiets als Bootcamp (wat standaard in OS X zit?)
<Taartmetsjaak> Super!
<OerHeks> ik lees over rEFit > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation ( vergeef me, ik heb zelf geen mac, maar weet dat deze pagina;ś voldoende info hebben )
<Taartmetsjaak> Zijn er een aantal basisbegrippen die ik mij eigen moet maken mbt Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> ja :-)
<OerHeks> download niet zomaar ergens pakketten, kijk eerst of deze ook in de reository's zitten
 * Rachelle huppelt naar binnen
<Taartmetsjaak> Reository's?
<OerHeks> voeg niet zomaar een PPA toe ( Personal Package Archiv ) tenzij u dit expliciet nodig heeft.
<OerHeks> sorry, Repository's - softwarecentre/synaptic
<OerHeks> verder komt u op gegeven moment terminal tegen, een goede start voor de basis > http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WerkenMetDeTerminal
<OerHeks> ik kan zo nog wel een uurtje doorgaan, dit is wel het belangrijkste, denk ik.
<Taartmetsjaak> haha
<Taartmetsjaak> alvast bedankt :)
<OerHeks> succes !
<Taartmetsjaak> ik heb wat te lezen!
<Taartmetsjaak> nu even koffie :)
<Taartmetsjaak> ciao!
<Rachelle> !koffie
<Rachelle> :p
<Taartmetsjaak> en bedankt voor alle nuttige info
<CasW> "melee" is fout...
<OerHeks> goed idee
 * OerHeks speelt koffie-meisje vanavond
<Taartmetsjaak> haha
<Taartmetsjaak> Kennen jullie elkaar allemaal ook echt of niet?
<Rachelle> mwah
<OerHeks> er worden wel eens meetings georganiseerd, zowiezo met elke LTS versie
<Taartmetsjaak> hmhm
<Taartmetsjaak> waar?
<OerHeks> het beste lukt dit, om de nerds te lokken met een BBQ of pannekoekjes
<Taartmetsjaak> hahaha
<Taartmetsjaak> XD
<Taartmetsjaak> awesome
<StefandeVries> Of filmavond.
<Taartmetsjaak> en een potje warhammer :O?
<OerHeks> er komt een meeting / release party in den haag, binnenkort
<StefandeVries> Al worden die ontmoetingen vaak buiten het bereik van Zuid-Limburgers gepland.
<Taartmetsjaak> Over hoeveel man heb je het dan?
<StefandeVries> Dat bedoel ik dus. :P
<Taartmetsjaak> Hahaha
<Taartmetsjaak> point taken
<OerHeks> er is ook een forum, > http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/promotie-40/ubuntu-11-10-release/
<Rachelle> ik ben bij de laatste in nijmegen geweest :P  Als enige meid in de groep :P
<Taartmetsjaak> Haha
<Taartmetsjaak> ja..
<Taartmetsjaak> dat verbaasd mij niets
<Rachelle> mij ook niet
<Taartmetsjaak> Als ik tegen mensen over Ubuntu beginnen
<Taartmetsjaak> is de standaardreactie ongeveer: Is dat een gerecht of zo
<Taartmetsjaak> ?
<Taartmetsjaak> Maar.. over hoeveel man heb je het dan?
<Rachelle> hihi :p
<StefandeVries> Nou, een USB-stick met Ubuntu erop smaakt toch anders dan een normale usb-stick..
<OerHeks> hapklare brokken
<Rachelle> op mijn opleiding krijg ik alleen domme opmerkingen betreffende linux -_-'
<Rachelle> al is mijn groep jaloers op de repetroires :P
<Taartmetsjaak> hahaha
<Taartmetsjaak> Rachelle, wat voor opleiding doe jije
<Taartmetsjaak> en wat voor opmerkingen zijn dat dan?
<OerHeks> mensen die mijn hulp vragen met windows en problemen, lach ik nu hard uit. zelfs dat zet ze niet aan het denken.
<Taartmetsjaak> nee..
<Taartmetsjaak> haha
<Rachelle> informatica :p-
<Taartmetsjaak> aah
<Taartmetsjaak> lol
<Taartmetsjaak> Maar nogmaals:
<Taartmetsjaak> Over hoeveel man(en vrouw) praat je dan x]?
<Rachelle> zo'n meeting?  12 man of zo
<OerHeks> nou, in Ede vorig jaar 100+
<OerHeks> leuke workshops
<Taartmetsjaak> hah
<Taartmetsjaak> Ok
<Taartmetsjaak> Tot nu toe heb ik eigenlijk alleen maar OS X meeting gehad x]
<Taartmetsjaak> Maar daarvan trap ik de helft van het publiek te veel op de teentjes als ik maar ietwat kritiek op OS X heb
<Rachelle> das erg bekend :p
<Rachelle> ik trap MS-lovers altijd op de tenen :P
<StefandeVries> leoquant: UbuMeet is volledig operationeel. :)
<Rachelle> vooral als hun laptop naar de klote gaat door een virus en de mijne niet :p
<leoquant> StefandeVries, great
<leoquant> logs op een server al?
<StefandeVries> Ja, op die van commandoline, hij host de bot ook.
<StefandeVries> ;startmeeting
<UbuMeet> Meeting mode enabled. The chair is StefandeVries. Set a ;topic first. Meeting identifier is 8273600061
<StefandeVries> ;endmeeting
<UbuMeet> Meeting ended. Full meeting log can be found at: http://86.81.49.65/log8273600061.html
<StefandeVries> Daar dus. ;)
<OerHeks> +1
<leoquant> super
<Taartmetsjaak> what the fuck gebeurde er zojuist op mijn netvlies?
<leoquant> dan vraag ik alan bell meetingology te verwijderen
<OerHeks> Taartmetsjaak, je zit nu in Mwanzo, hier komen bijdragers bijeen. die bot is voor vergaderingen en stemmingen.
<OerHeks> zeg ik dit goed ?
<StefandeVries> Ja :)
<Taartmetsjaak> Oke
<Taartmetsjaak> dat had ik inderdaad begrepen.. ik ga mij even vermaken met de artikelen en zo'n leuke (smakelijke) Ubuntu USB stick bestellen :)
<OerHeks> zelf maken is sneller.
<Taartmetsjaak> Dat is waar..
<Taartmetsjaak> maar ik heb uberhaupt geen USB-sticks hier..
<StefandeVries> Maar zo'n echte is wel leuk. :)
<leoquant> alan bell weet er van
<Taartmetsjaak> Ja. En ik heb geen USB-sticks
<OerHeks> hmm ja, herbruikbaar
<Taartmetsjaak> Nice.
<Taartmetsjaak> Nou, in ieder geval, thanks, en tot snel :)
<OerHeks> :-)
<StefandeVries> leoquant: hopelijk voelt hij zich niet gepasseerd of benadeeld :\
<leoquant> in kromengels: hi AlanBell thanks very much for using your bot, for almost 1 year now. it was very a great and handy tool for mwanzo. we made our own meetingbot now, so you could disable meetingology in the #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo
<leoquant> <leoquant> channel
<leoquant> <leoquant> again many thanks!
<StefandeVries> Hmm, netjes verwoord. :)
<leoquant> hopelijk...
<leoquant> ff de weerman...bekijken
<leoquant> veel het zelfde...
<Rachelle> hoi lordnoid
<leoquant> StefandeVries, is het handig de commands even te mailen/in documentje te zetten. tips and tricks?
<leoquant> of op de mwanzo wiki
<StefandeVries> /msg UbuMeet help
<leoquant> en je project bij dev projecten te zetten?
<leoquant> lol dank je StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Ik ga denk ik wel de code op LaunchPad zetten, trouwens.
<leoquant> uiteraard
<StefandeVries> En de wiki..hoe? wat? wie?
<StefandeVries> wanneer? :p
<leoquant> er is een dev onderdeeltje voor leuke projecten
<leoquant> maar ik doe dat wel:)
<leoquant> OerHeks, heb jij nog aan de italianen gedacht?
<StefandeVries> leoquant, nee, ik doe het graag zelf, maar weet niet waar ik het op de wiki kan vinden.
<leoquant> moment
<leoquant> OerHeks, : http://www.ubuntu-it.org/sites/default/files/struttura-comunita.png
<leoquant> StefandeVries, : http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/initiatief
<leoquant> onderaan
<leoquant> openteacher staat er ook
<StefandeVries> Ik ga ermee aan de slag. :)
<leoquant> (al heeft openteacher niets met mwanzo van doen)
<leoquant> vind het gewoon topwerk
<StefandeVries> Enne...die pagina heeft ook nogal wat spel- en stijlfouten. Ga ik ook wat aan doen. ;)
<leoquant> graag!
<StefandeVries> Ik weet niet meer dan: Een relatief nieuw project is UbuMeet, een zogeheten IRC-bot die de vergaderingen van Ubuntu NL Mwanzo in goede banen zal leiden.
<StefandeVries> Bye bye, meetingology: it's been good!
<leoquant> yep!
<StefandeVries> :)
<StefandeVries> Nu moet ik ruim een maand wachten om UbuMeet in actie te zien.
<leoquant> waarom?
<StefandeVries> Mwanzo Meeting dan. :)
<StefandeVries> 24-10
<leoquant> vergadering kan zomaar tussendoor
<leoquant> ok ツ
<StefandeVries> Spoedvergadering, tsja..
<StefandeVries> Die zie ik niet gauw komen hier. ;)
<leoquant> crisis vergadering ツ
<leoquant> nuh...
<StefandeVries> Over welke proleet schuldig is aan het vertrek van meetingology :P
<StefandeVries> Diezelfde die de vervanger geschreven heeft.
<StefandeVries> Maar: kudo's aan commandoline voor de hosting
<StefandeVries> Had je de wiki al gezien?
<leoquant> ff kijken
<leoquant> goed toch zo...
<leoquant> ik za volgende week weer inzetten op workshops
<leoquant> etc.
<StefandeVries> Heb ik meteen voer voor m'n blog. :)
<leoquant> ik ga filmpje doen
<leoquant> tot morgen
<Rachelle> hoi MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha Rachelle, lang niet gesproken =)
<Rachelle> klopt :p
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe is het/
<MrChrisDruif> ?
<Rachelle> wel goed
<Rachelle> jij
<MrChrisDruif> Goed hoor, twee banen dus zit weer in financieel relatief zeker vaarwater =)
<Rachelle> yeah :)
<MrChrisDruif> Altijd fijn en jij al aan een baan of moest je op stage?
<Rachelle> mijn gewone werk en school he
<Rachelle> flink druk (nou ja als ik mijn huiswerk maakte)
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay, ik dacht dat je het toen over stage had etc...
<Rachelle> dat was vorig jaar :P
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, alweer voorbij? =P
<Rachelle> jep :p
<Rachelle> nu nog 1 minor en dan afstuderen
<MrChrisDruif> Nice, weet je al welke minor je gaat doen?
<Rachelle> ben nu met de minor software architectuur bezig
<MrChrisDruif> Klinkt leuk =)
<MrChrisDruif> Leer je nog iets daarvan?
<Rachelle> ja dat wel
<Rachelle> algoritmiek 2 en AI
<Rachelle> hoi Ronnie
<Rachelle> al doorsnee geen zin hw te maken
<Rachelle> maar ja dat kan ook komen omdat ik nog niet 100% ben
<Rachelle> nog naweeen van de operatie
<MrChrisDruif> Operatie? =S
<Rachelle> uhu 2 maanden geleden
<MrChrisDruif> Waaraan?
<Rachelle> das nogal prive
<Rachelle> hoi CasW
<CasW> He rachelle
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay =)
<MrChrisDruif> Maar herstel gaat verder wel goed Rachelle ?
<Rachelle> ja dat wel
<Rachelle> maar school is nu verdomd zwaar
<Rachelle> veel zwaarder dan werk
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay
<MrChrisDruif> Was toch te makkelijk eerst?
<Rachelle> lichamelijk zwaar
<Rachelle> niet de stof
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, owkay
<MrChrisDruif> Dat is vervelend
<Rachelle> sure algoritmiek en AI zijn een uitdaging, maar verder?
<MrChrisDruif> Yay, m'n ouders zijn thuis =D
<Rachelle> maar ja eigenlijk zou ik nu alleen partime mogen werken...........
<MrChrisDruif> Nog naar huis fietsen en ik kan naar bed =D
<MrChrisDruif> Dus ik ga afsluiten, tot de volgende keer Rachelle =)
<Rachelle> doei doei knufff
<Rachelle> ik ga zo ook eens slapen
<MrChrisDruif> Yay, knuff =D
<StefandeVries> :)
<MrChrisDruif> Dan ook nog eentje terug
<StefandeVries> Tot later, MrChrisDruif
<Rachelle> doei doei iedereen
<StefandeVries> Doei Rachelle
<CasW> Dag rachelle
<StefandeVries> Knuff!
<Rachelle> knufff
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-09-18
<commandoline> vreemd...
<commandoline> als ik handmatig de init scripts laad start die bot wel :(
<leoquant> ;UbuMeet?
<leoquant> ;startmeeting
<UbuMeet> Meeting mode enabled. The chair is leoquant. Set a ;topic first. Meeting identifier is 7190472447
<commandoline> est
<commandoline> *test :P
<leoquant> ;topic dank aan commandoline  voor het hosten van de bot
<UbuMeet> TOPIC: dank aan commandoline voor het hosten van de bot
<leoquant> ;action bos bloemen
<UbuMeet> ACTION: bos bloemen
<commandoline> bedankt :P
<leoquant> ;endmeeting\
<leoquant> ;endmeeting
<UbuMeet> Meeting ended. Full meeting log can be found at: http://86.81.49.65/log7190472447.html
<commandoline> :)
<commandoline> die server draait nu ook eindelijk stabiel...
<commandoline> hmm, ik geloof wel dat er een foutje in de bot zit, even proberen...
<commandoline> ;startmeeting
<UbuMeet> Meeting mode enabled. The chair is commandoline. Set a ;topic first. Meeting identifier is 3758234267
<commandoline> tést
<commandoline> ;endmeeting
<UbuMeet> Meeting ended. Full meeting log can be found at: http://86.81.49.65/log3758234267.html
<commandoline> mja, die encoding moet niet ISO-blabla maar UTF-8 zijn...
<commandoline> nou ja, dat is simpel genoeg te repareren :)
<leoquant> ok
<Idroy_> ´ey oh
<Ronnie> hey Idroy_, heb je zin om mee aan het nieuwe forum thema te werken
<Ronnie> het begint al ergens op te lijken
<Ronnie> http://imageshack.us/f/9/ubuntunederlandforumind.png/
<leoquant> rawchid?
<leoquant> of ronnie?
<leoquant> wat doe ik niet goed: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Meetings/Meeting20110910/VoortgangTeams#preview
<Ronnie> leoquant, vertel
<leoquant> ik zie het niet :/
<leoquant> kun jij mij uit de brand helpen?
<Ronnie> even kijken
<leoquant> yooh
<Ronnie> moet die bovenste header 3 kolommen breed zijn?
<leoquant> 3
<leoquant> team team /contactpersoon/wie
<leoquant> team/teamcontactpersoon/naam  sorry
<Ronnie> leoquant: zoeits?
<leoquant> ja prima, en dank
<Ronnie> wiki tabellen zijn echt een hell trouwens ;)
<leoquant> brr
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-09-10
<trijntje> zo, bijna klaar met uploaden 32 bit image naar mn people.ubuntu.com, dus de directe links op de site kunnen zo ook aangepast worden
<Cees> de amd64-nl had ik gisteren al binnen maar de i386-nl.iso mist nog steeds 1 stukje...
<Cees> da's niet goed, torrent wissen en opnieuw laden helpt niet, er blijf 1 stukje missen
<Cees> blijft op 99.92%
<Cees> de torrent inclusief data (99,92% van de iso) weggooien en helemaal opnieuw beginnen kan een optie zijn?
<UndiFineD> Cees, ik heb em 100 %. ik zie geen issue. maar ook weinig peers.
<commandoline> trijntje: ping
<trijntje> commandoline: pong
<commandoline> trijntje: wanneer wilde je de images op de p.u.c. shares omwisselen?
<commandoline> dan kan ik in de tussentijd nl. even de downloads redirecten naar de officiele images, zodat de link niet offline gaat.
<commandoline> (de ruimte is te beperkt om de ene te uploaden en dan de andere te verwijderen)
<trijntje> commandoline: ik heb ze nu allebei op mn share staan, dus dat kan wel
<commandoline> oja, er is een zachte limiet voor +- een week...
<commandoline> die oude moet er alleen wel af.
<trijntje> ik had er sowieso niet veel op staan, dus zit nog onder de 1.5G
<commandoline> anders krijg je straks de harde limiet eroverheen
<commandoline> If you have been between the 1GB "soft" limit and the  1.5GB "hard" limit for a week or more, you will be unable to upload any  more data until you fall below the soft limit again.
<trijntje> ja precies
<trijntje> ik moet trouwens ook die torrent bestanden opnieuw aanmaken. In de ene staat de poort van mn eigen tracker verkeerd, en in de andere staat mn eigen tracker als primair ipv backup
<commandoline> ok
<commandoline> dan upload ik nu ook de andere image naar mijn share, hopen dat dat past...
<commandoline> hmm, zou net moeten lukken
<commandoline> dan kunnen we ze omwisselen zonder dat de officiele er even op hoeft :)
<commandoline> zal ik de 64-bit weer op mijn share uploaden?
<commandoline> jammer van de torrent, moet iedereen weer opnieuw downloaden vrees ik?
<commandoline> tenminste, de seeders?
<trijntje> nee, als het goed is niet, de filehashes zouden hetzelfde moeten zijn
<trijntje> alleen de trackers zijn anders
<commandoline> ok, mooi.
 * commandoline uploadt nu de 64-bit editie, nog +-13 minuten
<trijntje> ik deed 3 uur over de 32 bit :P
 * commandoline heeft sinds kort sneller internet :D
<commandoline> trijntje: zodra de nieuwe torrents er zijn kan ik die downloads omwisselen, de iso is hier nu geupload.
<trijntje> commandoline: ik zal het even opnieuw proberen
<commandoline> ok :)
<trijntje> 64: http://ubuntuone.com/4YjgbaV3BgDQVcAYvwqPFf
<trijntje> 32: http://ubuntuone.com/69jjAf6iL5jRdqsWmKuCqa
<commandoline> thnx, ik zal de website updaten :)
<trijntje> cool, bedankt!
 * trijntje is even eten
<commandoline> eet smakelijk :)
<commandoline> people.ubuntu.com shares zijn trouwens geupload, dus de oude iso's kunnen straks van de shares af :)
<commandoline> * links naar p.u.c. shares zijn geupdate
<commandoline> trijntje: torrents zijn nu ook geupdate :)
<Cees> voor de duidelijkheid deze torrents vervangen de vorige?
<Cees> wow!!! \o/ de 32-bit-nl was in een paar minuten helemaal binnen via torrent
<Cees> de 64-bit heb ik vervangen (zonder download, verify local data)
<commandoline> ik heb beide ook vervangen, en ja, deze nieuwe torrents staan nu op de Ubuntu NL website.
<commandoline> samen met de vernieuwde iso's trouwens.
<commandoline> eh, ik bedoel dat je er nu ook via http bij kan :P
<Cees> komt er ook een quantal iso?
<Cees> zie een quantal package op https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-defaults-nl-team/+archive/testing ;)
<trijntje> Cees: jazeker, dat is wel het plan
<trijntje> commandoline: geweldig
<commandoline> ah, quantal ook al in de voorbereiding :D
<trijntje> we zitten trouwens al op 566 actieve gebruikers
<commandoline> hij was in beta nu dacht ik, toch? Dan wordt het nl. weer hoog tijd om m'n mainsysteem te upgraden :P
<commandoline> trijntje: ja, en 2/2 installs hier in huis zijn daar nog niet in meegenomen :P
<Cees> als er een ppa-package is, kan je die iig weer toevoegen na een upgrade
<Cees> ppa-packages worden (vziw) niet geupgrade
<Cees> is dat ^^ een (belangrijke) instructie voor wie er upgrade?
<Cees> of gaat dat goed? En voor de mensen die Ubuntu niet zo goed begrijpen en opnieuw Quantal installeren? Die zijn we kwijt?
<Cees> (tenzij ze een -NL.iso gebruiken ;)
<commandoline> wat waarschijnlijk is als de oudere versie die PPA bevat :)
<commandoline> maar bij die upgrade, dat zou ik niet zo weten.
<Cees> bij een upgrade worden ppa-packages niet geupgrade maar uitgeschakeld (correct me if i'm wrong)
<commandoline> hmm, zoiets staat me idd bij. Niet iets waar wij wat aan kunnen doen, helaas.
<commandoline> behalve dan de andere LoCo's contacteren die zo'n iso maken en gezamenlijk een bug op lp publiceren, misschien :P
<trijntje> hmm, dat is een goed punt, daar had ik niet aan gedacht
<Cees> we kunnen de quantal ppa adviseren om toe te voegen voor hetzelfde resultaat?
<trijntje> worden die ppa's niet na de installatie weer aangezet?
<commandoline> Dat kan, maar is eigenlijk te ingewikkeld.
<commandoline> trijntje: ik dacht het niet, ppa's zitten vast aan een bepaalde release. Ze hoeven niet noodzakelijk geupdate te zijn voor de volgende versie.
<commandoline> dus wat Cees zegt.
<trijntje> ik hoop dat ze slim zijn en zien dat de ppa ook pakketten voor de volgende release bevat, en em dan weer inschakeld
<Cees> we kwamen daar op de jam ook achter toen we de lens van RawChid teste, de sources.list tweaken loste het wel op daar niet van
<commandoline> ik zou er niet vanuit gaan dat de gemiddelde tegenwoordige ubuntugebruik dat klaarspeelt. En dat is op zich positief :P
<Cees> 21:33 <+trijntje> ik hoop dat ze slim zijn --> "ze"? gebruikers? :P
<trijntje> 'ze' zijn de developers ;)
<trijntje> die moeten maar checken of een ppa de volgende release bevat en de ppa dan weer activeren
<trijntje> commandoline: had je btw dat mailtje van Ward de Ridder gezien, die heeft ook een mirror van de images op zn site gezet
<commandoline> volgens mij is de huidige installer niet zo slim. En met ppa's kan je niet garanderen dat een pakket met dezelfde naam hetzelfde pakket is in een nieuwe release, helaas.
<commandoline> tenminste, dat dacht ik. Pin me er niet op vast :P
<commandoline> trijntje: nee, waar staat dat mailtje?
<Cees> (heb je op't forum ook duidelijk gemeld dat er een nieuwe torrent is?)
<trijntje> Cees: ja, maar ik heb alleen iets aan de trackers gewijzigd, alles is verder hetzelfde, dus je hoeft niet opnieuw te downloaden oid
<trijntje> commandoline: ik stuur het mailtje naar je door
<commandoline> ontvangen
<commandoline> geen idee of die server de load aan zou kunnen, maar het is goed om een backup te hebben :)
<trijntje> commandoline: het zou een gigabit server zijn, dus dat moet lukken
<commandoline> ok :)
<commandoline> ik denk dat die links op de website zetten vooral verwarring oplevert (weer een link), maar ze bijv. op de wiki vermelden lijkt me wel een idee.
<commandoline> als 'alternatieve downloadplaats' zeg maar.
<commandoline> + het is handig mochten de p.u.c's een keer offline gaan.
 * commandoline gaat ervandoor, dag allemaal!
<trijntje> ja, of de links zelf aanpassen als people een keer langere tijd offline gaat
<RawChid> Verder worden checksums van de iso's steeds belangrijker als je ze van andere servers download
<RawChid> Vind ik
<RawChid> Nu wordt Ubuntu door Jan-en-alleman gehost :P
<Cees> RawChid: +1 http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/HoeMD5SUM (best simpel "thuis" een eigen -NL versie hosten, misbruik is dan ook eenvoudig)
<trijntje> dat is waar, we zouden de checksums op de website er bij kunnen zetten
<trijntje> maar ik ben bang dat de meeste gebruikers die niet zullen (kunnen) controleren
<RawChid> Ik zou iig voorzichtig zijn met sites van mensen
<RawChid> HEt is een heel genereus aanbod natuurlijk
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-09-11
<trijntje> ha, de localised iso voor quantal is 698 MB, past dus nog net op een cd
<RawChid> Vette shit!
<RawChid> Hoe kan dat dat ie kleiner is eigenlijk?
<RawChid> Ik dacht juist dat het precies hetzelfde was, maar dan plus NL lang pack
<trijntje> nee, het is met nl langpack, maar zonder alle andere talen
<trijntje> dus dat scheelt veel ruimte
<trijntje> maar 2 MB is wel heel weinig, dus ik ben bang dat de final er wel overheen gaat. Zeker als ik meer dingen aan de iso zou toevoegen, zoals jouw lens
<RawChid> Oke
<RawChid> Die lens komt er voorlopig denk ik toch niet in. Is nog steeds een PPA, en heb nog geen versie voor Quantal gemaakt
<trijntje> software hoeft niet per se in de repo te zitten om toe te voegen, we zouden em ook in de ppa kunnen stoppen
<RawChid> Dat ding is nu een lens. Maar eigenlijk moet het een scope worden van de video lens
<RawChid> Zodat je niet een extra lens krijgt, maar een soort extra filter van de video lens
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-09-13
<Cees> zocht op 't Ubuntu-NL forum naar de "forumregels". Waarom zijn die niet eenvoudig te vinden op de hoofdpagina?
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-09-14
<leoquant> michealtel ping
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-09-16
<hannie> dag leoquant
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-09-12
<Soul-Sing> hee
 * Soul-Sing consultancy
<Soul-Sing> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/algemeen-42/consultancy/msg884958/#new
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-09-15
<jansen> heb ubuntu zojuist opnieuw geinstalleerd...dat ging prima... [12:34] <Guest5500> nu telkens bij opstarten krijg ik de melding:ubuntu 12.4  het schijfstation voor tmp/ is nog niet gereed of niet aanwezig [12:35] <Guest5500> daarna start hij gewoon op zonder fouten [12:35] <Guest5500> maar wat betekent dit [12:36] <Guest5500> anyone
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2014-09-14
<OerHeks> https://www.security.nl/posting/402104/IRC-netwerk+Freednode+waarschuwt+gebruikers+na+inbraak
